# [SOLVED] I have a usb stick. But what's the mountpoint?

## GivePeaceAChance

I'm currently working on trying to get gentoo fully functional.  At the moment, it doesn't automount anything, but at the moment, I need to take something from a usb stick and play with it on Gentoo.  Except I don't know what the mountpoint is. i.e. the CD drive I'm pretty sure is /dev/cdrom0 (or maybe it's cdrom, not sure what's in my fstab). But what is my usb stick?  I haven't specified anything in fstab for it.  I ask this because I am perfectly content with manually mounting it with "mount /dev/whatever" and getting the files off it that I need.Last edited by GivePeaceAChance on Sun Dec 23, 2007 2:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bunder

probably /dev/sdxx... check with (c)fdisk or dmesg after plugging it in.

cheers

----------

## Tolstoi

Try fdisk -l and see what shows up. If you want it to automount then set it up in fstab. Udev does its own thing here on my system.

Can't remember precisely if I edited something because I fiddled around a lot (my USB-stick, my wife's iPod etc.) .

fdisk -l shows my formatted stick as sda1. I've edited fstab and don't want it to automount.

Have you got all that kernel stuff in USB and SCSI?

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

I'm pretty sure I do have all the kernel stuff. As for fdisk -l or cfdisk, all that shows up are the non-removable partitions on my computer.  The usb stick is nowhere to be found, and it's plugged in.

----------

## Etal

Whenever I plug mine in, it blinks a few times (even though I don't use automount). Does yours?

Also, does it show up when you do lsusb?

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

Here's what shows up with lsusb:

```

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0483:2016 SGS Thomson Microelectronics Fingerprint Reader

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 

```

lsusb -t

```
Bus#  5

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x0000 Product 0x0000

Bus#  4

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x0000 Product 0x0000

Bus#  3

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x0000 Product 0x0000

  `-Dev#   2 Vendor 0x0483 Product 0x2016

Bus#  2

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x0000 Product 0x0000

Bus#  1

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x0000 Product 0x0000

  `-Dev#   3 Vendor 0x0781 Product 0x5150
```

lsusb -v

```

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.3

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.7

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength              11

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             8

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

    TT think time 8 FS bits

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00 0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff 0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0503 highspeed power enable connect

   Port 6: 0000.0100 power

   Port 7: 0000.0100 power

   Port 8: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0483:2016 SGS Thomson Microelectronics Fingerprint Reader

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0483 SGS Thomson Microelectronics

  idProduct          0x2016 Fingerprint Reader

  bcdDevice            0.01

  iManufacturer           1 STMicroelectronics

  iProduct                2 Biometric Coprocessor

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           39

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              20

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.1

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0103 power enable connect

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

```

----------

## Wicked Wesley

What does dmesg says when you plug it in? Usually it says something about the stick and which sdx it is  :Smile:  (Give it a couple of seconds though  :Razz: )

----------

## bunder

doesn't look like your kernel is sufficiently configured.  you probably want to turn on things like USB storage and SCSI emulation.

cheers

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

I'll check out the kernel stuff right now. Any ideas as to where I should be looking in the kernel?  As for my dmesg output, I think I have something messed up somewhere, because all that stuff probably shouldn't be there.

dmesg:

```

t0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 39

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 330, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 1959

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 2328

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 23

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 11

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 6

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 6

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 1977

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 2239

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 4

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 5855

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 2

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 5

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 325, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 5

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 5

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 5

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 5

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 5

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 5

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 5

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 5

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 5

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 5

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 5

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 5

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 273, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 272, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 272, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 272, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 272, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 272, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 272, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 5

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 208

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 108, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 208

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 108, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 5

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 5

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 3, Code: 28, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 1, Code: 333, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 32

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 32, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 32

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 32, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 18

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 18, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 18

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 18, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 57

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 57, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 57

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 57, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 50

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 50, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 50

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 50, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 18

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 18, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 18

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 18, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 31

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 31, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 31

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 31, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 34

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 34, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 34

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 34, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 57

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 57, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 57

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 57, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 54

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 54, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 52

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 52, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 52

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 52, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 54

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 54, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 57

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 57, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 57

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 57, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 32

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 32, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 32

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 32, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 50

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 50, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 51

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 51, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 51

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 51, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 50

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 50, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 18

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 18, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 18

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 18, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 31

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 31, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 31

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 31, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 34

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 34, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 34

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 34, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 24

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 24, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 24

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 24, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 22

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 22, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 22

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 22, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 20

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 20, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 20

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 20, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 25

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 25, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 25

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 25, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 22

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 22, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 22

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 22, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 20

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 20, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 20

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 20, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 28

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 28, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

```

----------

## bunder

got any serial devices?  perhaps infrared, or anything else that would create a serial device?  what kernel version you using?

cheers

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

I'm using kernel-2.6.21-gentoo-r4.  :Smile:  I tried turning off the Event debugger to get rid of those evbug messages, but it didn't work... (someone suggested that to me in another thread) :S

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

Hey, I asked in another thread how to automount devices, and although i'm stuck at one point (go figure, I seem to have trouble with EVERYTHING linux related, it's a surprise I'm still here) and I was pointed to this link:

http://www.buberel.org/linux/usb-automounter.php

I went through the checklist, rebuilt my kernel, linked the bzImage to whatever (I always used to forget this step after remaking my kernel) and rebooted my computer. Now dmesg prints out a bunch of nice stuff, but with still cruft at the end.

And in the end, I can now stick my SD Card into the reader AND mount a usb key.  :Razz:  Two birds with one stone.

----------

## Tolstoi

What about udev?

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

Well..... when I plug in the device, it doesn't get mounted to anywhere. Likely because I haven't configured that. (not sure where, tbh)

EDIT: nevermind, it does, in /media

----------

## Tolstoi

When it turns up in /media  it you should see it as /media/devicename. If it's named /media/sda1 or something like that, you're fine with that. 

Define that it your fstab for example:

/dev/sda1 (or whatever your device is)   /mnt/usb (or whatever you wish to name it)  ext2 (or vfat or ...)  auto, (other options)  0  0

Create that directory where to mount /mnt/usb before. Log out and then in again or reboot.

----------

